# Chaos Dreadnought WIP



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

so, i bought the AoBR set for my son's birthday next month and i'm busy working on it is secret for him. The main thing i'm doing first is a conversion of the Dreadnought to chaos, as he is gonna run a undivided chaos army with a blazing orange with black trim color scheme. i figured i'd post a few WIP pics of what i have so far. 

just to clarify, i'm really really new to the hobby and this is my first conversion project ever and my first time working with greenstuff.

the fluff on the CCW is that the spear shoots out impaling the troop and then the chainsword fingers come in and chop the poor sucker to little pieces. i felt it was suitably gruesome for chaos. granted i borrowed the chainsword idea from a very inventive poster on these boards and added a little to it.

i'm thinking i'm not gonna much else to it because i thing it would look too busy.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice. I like what you've done with the WE torso. Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

as a recent purchaser of AoBR i am loving ur choas conversion of the dread.

This is a cant wait on the paint job day


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats a sweet conversion you got there, I love the chainsword Claw you got going on, its very violent looking


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

is there no power plant on the AoRB model?

because that would be a good area to chaosify if so, like skulls on top of the exhaust or something like that.


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

i wasn't sure what to do with the exhaust pipes honestly. My access to bits its fairly limited sadly.


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

wow it looks great
love the converted power fist
i have been converting two deadnaughts to choas my self
so i know what fun it can be

keep up the good work:victory:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Kitsunex said:


> i wasn't sure what to do with the exhaust pipes honestly. My access to bits its fairly limited sadly.


I have lots of chaos bits what do you need?:victory:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Kitsunex said:


> so, i bought the AoBR set for my son's birthday next month and i'm busy working on it is secret for him. The main thing i'm doing first is a conversion of the Dreadnought to chaos, as he is gonna run a undivided chaos army with a blazing orange with black trim color scheme. i figured i'd post a few WIP pics of what i have so far.
> 
> just to clarify, i'm really really new to the hobby and this is my first conversion project ever and my first time working with greenstuff.
> 
> ...


Yeah adding much more would be a mistake in my opinion, though a trophy rack might not be too bad but if you were to go down that route I'd just suggest a dry fit with blu-tac to see how it looks. Can't wait to see this bad boy undercoated so it doesn't even look like a conversion at all 


Just a little editing, nothing to see here, move along, move along


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

hell this is good! you sure its your 1st time? :shok: :wink: anyway, i agree that it may look a bit too busy if anything more was added. looking forward to seeing this bad boy painted up! good work.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

I agree with Seth, thus needs paint... post the result!


----------

